# Convertible top - Quality - where to buy ???



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello guys, 
in the foreseeable future, I need a new top for my 1968 LeMans.
Is it better to buy a textile-top or a vinyl top ? (I think, a textile top will be the better choise...)
Where can I get a good quality ?
Any recommendation ?
Regards: Peter


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Cloth or vinyl ? My understanding is vinyl lasts longer and is easier to care for.

Probably want to talk to a top shop and get their recommendations (cloth vs vinyl).


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

I've done many tops on many different cars in my career. I prefer Robbins Tops for fit and lasting quality. I'll be putting on a cloth top on my 67 when I get to that point in the build. Unless you drive it 365 and all weather conditions, a cloth top will last many years without fading or unusual wear.


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks a lot, I send a mail to Robbins, hope they can help or name a dealer in germany...


----------

